# "Frak The Gods Tour" Ad?



## Xaios (Nov 10, 2011)

I imagine I'm probably not the only one to pick up on this, but I notice the ad for that tour is still at the top of the page despite it having ended a month ago. Has anyone with access to The Elusive Man tried to contact him to remove it?

Cheers.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 10, 2011)

That's kind of funny


----------



## metal_sam14 (Nov 10, 2011)

Maybe chuck a post in Alex's thread about it? might help.
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...h-american-headlining-touring-package-ad.html


----------



## Randy (Nov 10, 2011)

I PM'd him earlier. He'll probably get into checking it out but don't be surprised if it's a few days.


----------

